# NIggie body types



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

I have noticed that there are two basic body types with the niggies. One seems to be longer and leaner, while the other is more boxy. Now my does are not great but they kind of represent what I am talking about. Dixie is more long :








And Lily is more boxy:








I know my own does are not the best examples, but I don't want to post other people's animals. In top breeder lines I have seen both types. Which is preferred? Or is it just a matter of taste? What is the benefit of one over the other? Or is just one style more popular now?


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

I am not an expert by any means but from what I've gathered, the "boxy" type of Nigerian is "old-style" and the longer, leaner, more dairy Nigerian is what is preferred now. 

Personally, I like the longer and leaner Nigie. . . just like a standard dairy goat, except miniaturized.  I'm pretty sure that is the preferred body type now. But it's important for them to be long and lean like that but also have width and depth.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I think you have very nice goats....  ......I do like the longer bodied one better....I see what you are talking about ...I never knew that about niggies.... :wink:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Have you looked you the STANDARDS? That is what I would do first. I also like the longer goats, but I do not know anything about Nigi's, it is just my personal opinion, and my :2cents: worth.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Well, Isabel is a longer goat (slightly longer legged too), she has quads/trips, no problem. The only goat I had a problem with kidding is Cocoa, who is the older style, shorter legs, stocky body. So, I'm all for the longer, leaner goat.


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

the longer more dair type os prefered. the boxy ones look too much like pygmies. though from the same area in the world originally they are said to come from different foundation stock. Pygmies and nigies were once thought to be once breed, but as time went on people noticed there were two distinct types and started seperating them. There are a lot of missing pieces as to how both breeds came about, im sure there is one or another in both at some point before registries were ever invented. 
Longer does can usually cope with more kids better. A dairy does main purpose is to have kids and produce milk. A longer bodied doe will tend to have more kids and have an easier time kidding.
here is a really good website on the hostory
http://www.andda.org/nigerians.html
And this is a copy of the AGS standard for the nigie
http://www.andda.org/breedstandard.html
And this is what it says from ADGA
Nigerian Dwarf

The Nigerian Dwarf is a miniature breed of dairy goat originating in West Africa and developed in the United States. The balanced proportions of the Nigerian Dwarf give it the appearance of the larger breeds of dairy goats, but does stand no more than 22.5" (57cm) and bucks no more than 23.5" (60cm). Any color or combination of colors is acceptable. The medium length ears are erect and alert. The face is either straight or dished, and the hair is short and fine. (Refer to Appendix "Measuring the Nigerian Dwarf Breed)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

beth


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

Thank you for the replies. I was just wondering- both of my girls are for milk mostly. I don't have plans to show or anything this year. I love both of my girls for who they are and the milk they make. I was mostly curious because I have looked at so many niggies and there is such a difference. 

The STANDARDS are normally really broad for most animals, and although good for a general idea of what an animal looks like don't tell what the current trends are. I have respect for the STANDARDS, but have been around different types of show animals long enough to know that there are trend in what is being look for in animals. It is almost humorous to read dog standards, they all very similar. 

toth boer goats: Thank you. I love both of my girls.

Di that is very interesting, I sure hope I don't see that trend in my girls. ray: I hope neither has difficulties.


----------



## mnspinner (Aug 13, 2008)

The ND is very much a breed in progress. As was stated, the dwarf initially comprised at least seven miniature types called WADS (west African dwarfs) and it was only about 40 years ago a few breeding programs in this country began to develop them. Therefore you are stillgetting different types in the population. The blockier type is essentially more old school. Many of these stockier types produce wonderful udders which is why I think you still see a lot of them.
I do believe the trend is more toward the leaner, more refined animal. The nigerian afterall should be a perfectly scaled down version of a standard dairy goat, most often compared to an alpine. The challenge is to get a beautiful dairy animal who can pack on a great mammary.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

sparks879 said:


> the longer more dairy type is prefered. the boxy ones look too much like pygmies.
> beth


That is exactly what I thought when I saw the photo, the short squat one looked more like a pygmy. As far as I'm concerned, the dairyness of the more modern type gives a bit of breed character - after all they are dairy goats.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

the bodies of some goats has always bothered me. I am glad to know that people are trying more and more for the longer more dairy looking animals


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Dixie and Lily are very pretty girls! Around here it seems that the longer girls are favored...I'm one of them! 

Having pygmies as well as Nigies I like to compare the 2 breeds as you would Barbie dolls and Cabbage Patch dolls! The nigies being "Barbie" and the pygmies "Cabbage Patch". My only PB nigi doe, Binky, is a combo of what Dixie and Lily look like...Binky is "refined" and dainty in frame, and has the depth that Lily has and the length that Dixie has. Yes, mine are here for milk as well as pets, but it is a very nice thing when breedings produce the desired Nigie.


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

liz~ pygs and nig sure are different as night and day, even so far as temperament. At least mine are. My avatar is actually my first goat, Cheyenne, and she is a pyg, lil' keg on legs. lol


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I totally agree on the temperments! lol Binky is "ladylike" and Tilly and Boots are sweet but can be obnoxious! lol

The "kegs" on legs are sweet though, my late Dolly( pictured in the center of my siggy) was the sweetest "keg" on legs ever....and wider than she was tall!


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

Chey is like a spoil lil child. She was an only goat and doesn't like to share :wink: Now she is a hormonal cranky pregnant witch. LOL. She is still sweet, but haven help if the other does or kids get in her way. She is not sure she want to be treated like a goat either.

Dolly looks like a sweet heart. She reminds me a lot of Chey.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> toth boer goats: Thank you. I love both of my girls.


 rebelshope...you are very welcome.... :wink:


----------



## goatshows (Oct 5, 2007)

I personally like the more dairy style better. Although I have both styles in my heard. If you are talking show wise it depends on the judge. each judge is diffrent some prefer the feminane or dairy look and others like the olden syle.


----------

